# "you have seen better"



## anya84

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone could help me translate the following phrase

"You have seen better"

as in someone commented on a picture and said it was nice, and I want to write back and say that they have seen better ones.

I would appreciate both the pronunciation in English letters (I can't read Hebrew) and the Hebrew spelling as well so I can paste it into the message. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## elroy

כבר ראית (תםונות) יותר טובות

If it's a guy: _Kvar ra'ita (tmonot) yoter tovot._
If it's a girl: _Kvar ra'it (tmonot) yoter tovot._ 

I think you can take out תםונות (_tmonot_) if it's clear from the context that you're talking about pictures.  If not, you need to include it.


----------



## anya84

Thank you so much elroy! Could you please also tell me which word means what? Just for my own knowledge, since I'm starting to learn Hebrew. Thanks a million!


----------



## elroy

כבר - already
ראית - you saw/have seen
תםונות - pictures
יותר - more
טובות - good (_feminine plural_)


----------



## anya84

You're amazing! Thanks again.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> כבר ראית (ת*מ*ונות) יותר טובות
> 
> If it's a guy: _Kvar ra'ita (tm*u*not) yoter tovot._
> If it's a girl: _Kvar ra'it (tm*u*not) yoter tovot._
> 
> I think you can take out ת*מ*ונות (_tm*u*not_) if it's clear from the context that you're talking about pictures. If not, you need to include it.


*ם* is the final form of the letter *מ*, not the way around...


----------



## elroy

Oops!  

I know that, of course.   And I know it's "tm*u*not."  I have no excuse except for carelessness.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

amikama said:


> *ם* is the final form of the letter *מ*, not the way around...


Friendly English correction: not the other way around.


----------



## amikama

MiamianIsraeli said:


> Friendly English correction: not the other way around.


Thanks


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

No problem


----------

